
Waymo Clarifies It Actually Wants .8B from Uber - yodabodega
http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdotYourRightsOnline/~3/zSDpRG3umOM/waymo-clarifies-it-actually-wants-18-billion-from-uber
======
inetsee
The title appears to be incorrect. The article states that Waymo is capping
its damages claim at 1.8 billion dollars (not 0.8 Billion).

~~~
Fricken
Thankyou for clarifying the clarification.

